# Schriftart automatisch bei webseitenaufruf installieren



## Purple-Haze (6. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich verwende für meine Webseite eine spezielle Schriftart. Damit die Webseite so angezeigt wird, wie ich das gerne möchte, sollte ein Besucher sich diese Schriftart installieren.

Ich kann jetzt natürlich die Datei mit der Schriftart zum Download anbieten, es wäre mir aber lieber, wenn ich dem Besucher den Service beiten könnte, diese Schriftart automatisch bei ihm zu installieren (vielleicht wie ein Cookie).

Ich weiss nicht, ob sich das mit HTML oder mit Java Script erledigen lässt. Ich bitte dann, diesen Beitrag in das entsprechende Forum zu verschieben.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gumbo (6. März 2005)

Eine automatische Installation von Schriftarten ist – glücklicherweise – nicht möglich.
Ab CSS2 ist es jedoch möglich, nicht installierte Schriftarten zu verwenden, allerdings wird dies von den meisten Browsern nicht unterstützt.

Das einfachste wäre, wie du bereits erwähnt hast, die Schriftart zum Herunterladen anzubieten und den Benutzer selbst entscheiden zu lassen.


----------



## uwee (6. März 2005)

beim Opera funktionierts schonmal nicht...
Und es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit mehr?!


----------



## Purple-Haze (6. März 2005)

Also, bei Opera funktioniert so einiges nicht. Der Browser unterstützt fas nichts. Aber für den IE, den die meissten User verwenden, muss es doch irgendwie möglich sein, über irgendein Script eine Schriftart zu installieren. 

Hmmm.


----------



## versuch13 (6. März 2005)

Mag sein dass das möglich ist. Aber hast du auch die rechtliche Seite bedacht?
Um was für eine Schrift handelt es sich? Darfst du sie denn überhaupt zum Download anbieten?

MfG


----------



## Purple-Haze (6. März 2005)

Über die rechtliche Seite mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Für mich ist das Internet eine Spielwiese zum Austoben. Wenn jemand diese Schriftart im Internet zum Download anbietet, muss er damit rechnen, dass ich diese verwende und auch weitergebe. Was will er machen? Mich verklagen? Viel Spass, der Richter hat sicherlich nichts besseres zu tun. 

Also: Bitte keine Ratschläge und Kommentare zu irgendwelchen Urheberrechten im Internet. Um es deutlich zu sagen: Ich sch... drauf.

Purple-Haze


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. März 2005)

Purple-Haze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Über die rechtliche Seite mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Für mich ist das Internet eine Spielwiese zum Austoben. Wenn jemand diese Schriftart im Internet zum Download anbietet, muss er damit rechnen, dass ich diese verwende und auch weitergebe. Was will er machen? Mich verklagen? Viel Spass, der Richter hat sicherlich nichts besseres zu tun.
> 
> Also: Bitte keine Ratschläge und Kommentare zu irgendwelchen Urheberrechten im Internet. Um es deutlich zu sagen: Ich sch... drauf.
> 
> Purple-Haze



Wenn man es sich so einfach macht  

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift_datei.htm
Hier einiges zum Thema Schriftarten
Bei Selfhtml findet man alles was man braucht.

Internetexplorer ist Werksseitig so eingestellt dass er Schriftarten automatisch installiert, kann aber vom User deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Gumbo (6. März 2005)

> Internetexplorer ist Werksseitig so eingestellt dass er Schriftarten automatisch installiert, kann aber vom User deaktiviert werden.


Dass der Internet Explorer Schriftarten automatisch herunterlädt heißt noch lange nicht, dass er diese auch installiert.


----------



## Purple-Haze (6. März 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man es sich so einfach macht



Entschuldigung, hab wohl übertrieben, aber die Anwort von _versuch13_ war wohl etwas am Thema vorbei!



			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift_datei.htm
> Hier einiges zum Thema Schriftarten
> Bei Selfhtml findet man alles was man braucht.



*Danke, genau danach habe ich gesucht. Das ist genau dass, was ich meine.*

Thema erledigt, Thread closed, ohne weiteren rechtlichen Kommentar.   

Purple-Haze


----------



## Gumbo (6. März 2005)

Lass uns bitte wissen, falls es tatsächlich funktioniert.


----------



## uwee (7. März 2005)

im allgemeinen geht es doch wohl um Schriftarten, die frei im Netz verfügbar sind.
ich probiere den Link gleich mal... Mal schaun, vl. klappts ja


----------

